# Salmon Patties - sauces?



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

Do any of you have a favorite sauce that you serve with your salmon patties?

Which sides do you think go best with salmon patties?  I love mashed potatos with fish and shellfish.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's the sauce I always use on my salmon cakes:

*Lemon Herb Mayonnaise*


¾ c mayonnaise (can use low-fat)
1 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 Tbsp prepared horseradish
2 ½ tsp fresh thyme or 1 tsp dried thyme
Salt and pepper to taste

Combine ingredients in small bowl, blend well.


----------



## Hopz (Oct 23, 2006)

i like a red sauce- exactly like shrimp cocktail..
Ketchup, wochestershire, tabasco, horseradish, squirt of lemon or lime...


----------



## lulu (Oct 23, 2006)

PA Baer got it just right for me.  a good mayo and a green salad.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

DH grew up with grits with theirs. I'd like a remoulade or cucumber/mayo.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I do a sauce almost like PABaker except I use dill instead of the thyme.We like a baked potatoe or fried  with our salmon patties.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

If I'm doing regular salmon patties I just make a tarter-ish/remoulade-ish sauce.

All this talk of salmon patties around here - I think I know what supper will be tonight!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2006)

I grew up with plain ole ketchup with mine so I associate that taste with salmon patties. They just don't taste the same without that flavor.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 23, 2006)

My grandmother always served salmon patties with spaghetti with a tomato/mushroom sauce.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2006)

My mother always served ours with a white sauce that had canned sweet peas in it.  She always served applesauce on the side.

I serve my salmon patties with a variety of sauces.  We had them last week with a mushroom sauce.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 23, 2006)

We always put ketchup on them too.  We serve tarter sauce to our customers though.  We always had macaroni and cheese at home with them and creamed peas.


----------



## black chef (Oct 23, 2006)

did someone post a salmon patty recipe?

i sure could use one...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> did someone post a salmon patty recipe?
> 
> i sure could use one...



Check here for some recipes - scroll on down too as I think I remember others posting their versions - I could be wrong though.  Also, do an advanced search - that may lead you to more.  Make sure you choose "Titles Only" versus "Search Entire Post".

Here is the Search result - various salmon patty recipes


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you all so much...I've made this thread a 'favorite' until I can get more organized with the recipes.   I'll be making salmon patties this weekend.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2006)

we always had welsh rarebit or a dill havarti cheese sauce with ours ... w/ baked potato, greens (often spinach) and a salad.


----------



## cjs (Oct 25, 2006)

I like to save the patties/cakes for crab/shrimp/scallops - I love a salmon burger!!! Jan, here's a recipe idea for you -

                        Basic Alaska Salmon Burger
Serving Size  : 4     

  1       14 3/4-ounce can  Alaska salmon
  2        tablespoons  lemon juice
  1 1/2      teaspoons  Dijon mustard
     3/4           cup  dry bread crumbs
     1/2           cup  sliced green onions
  3                     egg whites

Drain salmon. Combine lemon juice and mustard. Blend salmon with bread crumbs, green onions and lemon juice mixture. Mix in egg whites. 

Form mixture into 4 patties and grill or broil until golden brown and heated through. Serve each burger on a bun with lettuce, tomato slices and condiments as desired.

NOTES : Recipe Variation: To make Alaska salmon teriyaki burgers, replace lemon juice with soy sauce. Brush burgers with teriyaki glaze or sauce before cooking.

----
But, if you must... 

how about adding potatoes to your patty and serve with a lemony broccoli slaw??

or a  horseraish-dill sauce

and then, have you ever tried our Chef Kelly Johnson's Sweet Garlic sauce?? Here it is - written as only Kelly would write it -

"Sweet garlic sauce is kinda cool...
Simple syrup dig? Add whole garlic cloves and simmer till it starts to color justa bit. Golden like...not brown.
Blender, puree and add 1/2 the volume you have of a neutral oil like veg or corn while the blender is running. It'll look like a pre fab caramel sauce and IS sweet but the garlic is very prevalent. Million uses for that one from steaks to ice cream.
If it gets to thick or breaks just add a splash of water to it and blend again.

Definitley try the garlic sauce...stupid easy with the perception of a really well thought out and technical sauce. "

This is so good!! Salmon patties with Sweet Garlic Sauce and Pineapple Salsa...doesn't get much better than that, I'm thinking.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what a salmon 'pattie' is, but I can tell you what goes very nicely with a nice hunk of salmon fresh from the grill, and that's a classic Greek fish sauce -- olive oil, fresh-squeezed lemon juice, salt, pepper, and oregano, all shaken up until it's a thick, creamy light yellow bit of loveliness. Just pour it over the fish, and dunk as you eat ...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 25, 2006)

I have 2 favorites - either Hollandaise (commercial mix or homemade) or just a squeeze of fresh lemon juice & a few sprinkles of hot pepper sauce.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you all very much.  All of the sauce ideas sound great and so do the pattie recipes.

I was going to make these this weekend but I think Saltimbocca Chicken is on the menu.


----------



## Hopz (Oct 25, 2006)

Back in the day... when I was a working man- we used to get salmon in the employee cafeteria. They were sort of cone-shaped instead of a patty...
and they had a white sauce of some unknown origin.

We used to call them nose-cones... we were in the high-tech business very near the space center...


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 25, 2006)

i like mustard or ketchup with my salmon paiies...
i also like ,mac and cheese as a side or corn onthe cobb...
and occasionally fries


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know whether my "Salmon Patties" are the same as yours, but there are two sauces I love with them. 

The first is basically a roasted Bell pepper coulis, with a touch of minced caper and a little red onion. 

The second is a fresh pineapple and mango salsa, with a little onion, fresh green chiles, cilantro, lime juice and cumin seed.


----------

